# ADAnew90cmADG installation



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

This is one of 2 new ADA systems we recently installed. This 90cm is in an a private office. The client wanted full, true iwagumi style, very simple and peaceful. It was my pleasure to provide such a layout. 
This shot is on day 3. Not sure about fish just yet, but have a few weeks to ponder that.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Sweet layout Jeff! Is that the sponge rock from Nepco?


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks John. No, it's that same rock we use all so often. After w few months it gets a real nice algae patine to it and is quite pleasing. Luis has used this quite a lot too. I have a 120cm I plan to shoot today that has this same type of rock several months aged in it so you get a feel for how much it changes over time. I will post that tank asap, along with several other new installation MIke and I have been working on/just installed. We have really had our hands wet lately.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I want to go to Texas to get those rocks . . . lol

Don't they get a nice green color in some of the layouts?


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Steven, indeed they do. I will post this 120cm with some of this rock really well aged to give a nice impression.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

what the hell??? where's the full tank setup photos??? that's what we live for when we see you post! 

but it's a great looking tank... equipment and all!


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm just wondering if you go through algae outbreaks when starting Iwagumi tanks?


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

freydo said:


> what the hell??? where's the full tank setup photos??? that's what we live for when we see you post!
> 
> but it's a great looking tank... equipment and all!


Oh-- sorry. Those take some time and I was not able to do a proper set up in the person's office to get a quality shot yet. Plus the tank is just days old, so there's no much to see yet. I wll get a full tank shot as soon as the situation permits though.

As for algae outbreaks, I have no such problem. I change water frequently and control light and other variables. Lately I use a little Purigen in the filter which is really helping control new tank issues especially in my more minimalist scapes.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

just ribbing you!

your setups are always awesome, and it's always good to see how these types of tanks are setup, especially for the new comers to the hobby.


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

Beautiful setup as usual Jeff. is that pendant light leaning against the wall or is it just the picture?


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

i think it's just the picture.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Now where's the picture of Mike's setup?


----------



## knocks (Jan 26, 2005)

Amazing tank Jeff, i love it  

Regards,

Luís Moniz


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Very nice, peaceful and simple. Lovely rocks.

The clean cut gear looks really great too, a credit to ADA.

Jeff, would you mind sharing your photoperiod techniques, please?


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

gf225 said:


> Very nice, peaceful and simple. Lovely rocks.
> 
> The clean cut gear looks really great too, a credit to ADA.
> 
> Jeff, would you mind sharing your photoperiod techniques, please?


Thank you.

For this tank, it's 10 hours total. 2x36watt PC for first 3 hours, PC and 1x150watt HQI halide for 5 hours, then back to just PC for last 2 hours.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Jeff... how about those rocks?? haha... would really love to see the greenish patine...


----------



## Melbourne (Sep 27, 2004)

Jeff,

Nice setup, very clean - I don't see a pollen glass in tank are you injecting CO2 inline for that tank?
Do you sell those rocks at your webstore? I'm interested in getting some nice rocks for the 60-P I bought from you. 

-Mike


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Nice office 

What plants do you use Jeff? Glosso & Eleocharis?

Could you give us front side shot (more datails) ?


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Melbourne said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Nice setup, very clean - I don't see a pollen glass in tank are you injecting CO2 inline for that tank?
> Do you sell those rocks at your webstore? I'm interested in getting some nice rocks for the 60-P I bought from you.
> ...


Thank you.

Yes-- using an inline reactor for this one. 
We do not sell the rock online, sorry about that. Most of it is not so great quality anyway. Rocks are very difficult to pull and ship ($$$) for someone as well. The rock from ADA even is almost all sort of useless rubble, except for a select few good pieces.

Norbert, yes hairgrass and glosso. I really don't have any other good shots of the tank at this time, but I will of course be shooting it again in the near future.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Jeff,

Beautiful as always. I do have a question and since this is a new setup it seems relevant. There is another thread here on APC discussing plant melt with the use of AS and the need for frequent water changes to keep parameters in a safe range. From you experience is this case when only certain parameters exist or is it necessary for most tanks during the initial few weeks? I'm setting up a tank soon with AS, so wanted to get your view. 

- Jeff


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

I have had plants melt in new setups using every type of substrate, so I do not attribute it specifically to ADA substrate (or substrate in general), though it surely may be a factor. 

Either way, I find doing 50-60% water change every other day for the first week to 10 days seems to work. I also have started adding SeaChem PURIGEN right at the 2 week mark. I find it clears the water to amazing clarity and any lingering algae present disappears almost overnight. This tank and 2 other new tanks I did in recent weeks hit a pretty nasty little algae bloom that I completely eliminated in 3 days using 90% water change, shrimp (added immediately after 90% water change which seems to help them transition into Aqua Soil better), Purigen, and ADA Bamboo Charcoal added to the filter. Powerful combination that has worked identically now in 4 tanks in a row. 

Plants continue growing wonderfully after the addition of the Purigen, BTW. 

Some plants might melt in a new setup no matter what you do, from my experience.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Jeff thanks for that response, that's really helpful information. I was surprised by the amount of water changes since you are setting these up for clients and it would demand that you are there quite often (unless client is doing per instruction). One last question, was this tank seeded with an established biofilter other than the plants?


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

No, just started from scratch like all my tanks.


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

yet another cool tank Jeff... what a lucky client!


----------

